# New here



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, my name is Kyle and I'm new here and also new to modeling, looking at learning new things and developing a love for the hobby


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!!! Since you did your first post here in the military section I take it that your interests has to do with military models??
Oh and by the way please feel free to ask any questions you may think of regarding model buiding and you're sure to get lots of answers for what ever problems you may come across!! And don't forget, what ever you're building and no matter what kind of answers you may get build it the way you want!!:wave::wave:


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you, and yes I building military ships was the intrest I had, but after looking over the site, I think I'll be getting into other things as well, also as I am just getting started, I need some ideas as to what to buy ( tools and things) to have in hand to get started with. All suggestions welcome

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

enjoy your stay. some very talented and knowledgeable people here.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

RoseKilla said:


> Thank you, and yes I building military ships was the intrest I had, but after looking over the site, I think I'll be getting into other things as well, also as I am just getting started, I need some ideas as to what to buy ( tools and things) to have in hand to get started with. All suggestions welcome
> 
> Thanks again!!!


I'm kind of surprised that no one else here has responded to your post and you request for what you'll be needing for building models.
And what you'll be needing is glue, an x-acto knife with extra blades, paints, putty, sand paper and an airbrush some day along with regular paint brushes and before I forget files and all if not most of these you can find at your local hobby shop. Oh, and most important a model kit to build.:wave:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

RoseKilla said:


> Thank you, and yes I building military ships was the interest I had, but after looking over the site, I think I'll be getting into other things as well, also as I am just getting started, I need some ideas as to what to buy ( tools and things) to have in hand to get started with. All suggestions welcome. Thanks again!!!


Welcome to the zoo! I'm no expert, but here's my list in no particular order...
1. Find a beauty shop supply (don't laugh) or even WalMart maybe, and get a *good* manicure set (quit laughing already!). I suggest that because you'd be amazed at the 'modeling' tools they contain. There are a couple different sized clippers for cutting parts off sprues, various files and sanding tools, tweezers, a cuticle trimmer that is perfect for slicing off glue seams and raised panel lines on aircraft kits, etc, etc. Get the best set you can afford.
2. Brushes -- hair bristles are usually the best (and there's really no such thing as 'camel hair' brushes:tongue because you can use any kind of thinner with them (hot solvents will melt nylon bristles). Some may recommend Grumbacher and other 'art' brushes, but a great many of us just use the $6/dozen assortments from Hobby Lobby and WalMart. They work fine.
3. The paint you use is a personal call based on your working environment. If like me you don't have a lot of ventilation, acrylics are in order. I work in my basement within spitting distance of a water heater and furnace (both with open flames), so I can't spray volatile solvents.
3a. Any cheap automotive primer works just fine, as do most generic spray paints from WalMart. It just depends on the colors you need.
4. A bottle of isopropyl alcohol (basic rubbing alcohol) is good to have to wipe down a kit before painting (after you scrub it in soapy water and dry it), and for your hands to remove skin oils before you handle parts.
5. Masking tape -- some use the Tamiya stuff -- it's great, but it isn't cheap. For most things I use 3M or store brand blue painter's tape. Because of its low tack you can peel it back off with far less chance of peeling the paint with it. Never, ever ever use the standard tan stuff! It's far too sticky, and you will curse the day it was invented.
6. Glue -- There is no 'best' glue, and asking the question opens a very big can of worms. The reality is that the expensive liquid glues from Testors, Tenax, and others I can't think of are just various mixes of lacquer thinner, acetone, xylene, Toluene, MEK, etc. So I buy those in quart cans at Home Depot or WalMart. There are some I suppose that are 'better', but.... Get some CA (cyanoacrylate, aka Super Glue). I use Zap-a-Gap thick and thin and Loctite brand. Why, you ask? The cheap stuff is chemically _exactly_ the same, but... The cheap stuff comes in a cheap tube that's damn near impossible to reseal properly, and it will dry out fairly quickly. Which translates into buyng more, and the imagined economy of the cheap tubes goes flying out the window at Mach 6. Two part epoxy -- the double 'syringe' type tubes work well, but some of them can be problematic with getting caps back on properly, and can go bad (just like the cheap CA). I like the separate tube types like JB-Weld, and roll types like Aves and Loctite. You can mix as much or as little as you need, and not cross contaminate between resin and hardener.
7. Stripper (just in case!) -- SuperClean, Weseley's Bleche-white and even Simple Green work great for paint stripper if you really need to strip it and start over. DO NOT use normal paint stripper, even the citrus based stuff. They will melt styrene overnight -- trust me on this.... The others mentioned won't, even after a couple weeks in the 'soup', although a day or two is all that's necessary, then a good scrub in soap and water. They may need another soak, but it will work. Brake fluid works too, but...
8. (This probably should have been #1) The one most important tool I think is patience. Don't get caught up in the minutae, and don't beat yourself up if you don't think your work is as good as someone elses. It's a learning process, and mistakes will be made. Learn from them and move on. Experiment with different things knowing you can undo some of it (like a bad paint job).

With anything I build I take notes on general appearance of the kit, clarity of the instruction sheet, molding issues, ease/difficulty of assembly, paint/thinner/glues I used and how they reacted, etc, etc. from opening the box to 'it's done'. I do that as a reference for myself to go back to, and also if someone else is building the same kit, I can tell them what experiences I had with it. I deal with ADHD and CRS (can't remember sh*t). There are far too many kits I've started, left unfinished and shelved for years, so notes come in handy.
These are all just my take on your question. Others may agree with some of it, disagree with some, and that's OK. As we all do, you'll figure out what works for _you_. Fill out a profile and learn how to post pics here (or start an album) so we can all see your progress on your builds. We can't beat you up (uh, cheer you on, sorry) unless we know what you're up to. Look around, see what everyone is up to and have some fun!


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks alot, will look into most (if not all) of ur advise

i have been reading through all posts to see what type of model i am most interested in starting on

Thanks again and hope to post some pics soon as i get started


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Just thought I'd make a quick post that I finally bought my first kit
I got the USS Arizona 
Will post pics of the kit soon

Revell 1:426 Scale USS Arizona and first paint and tools set


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

*Some New Update Pics*

Here are some pics of the build as it is coming along



























i also bought a new airbrush kit and and a MPC Dodge Street Charger

The Airbrush Kit came with compressor and 3 brushes



















Here is the Dodge Street Charger


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You chose a hell of a model for your first car build!!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Any issues with that new compressor and the airbrushes yet?


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

No issues yet, but I have only used the siphon fed single action one yet, I only painted the car body and hood with it, seems to work pretty well so far, and I only paid $109 with free shipping on eBay for the whole kit


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

RoseKilla said:


> I only paid $109 with free shipping on eBay for the whole kit


Just out of curiosity, what kind of warranty did you get?


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

to be honest, im not really sure, i wasnt to concerned about that as too its my first airbrush and how cheap it was for compressor and 3 brushes, i really only bought it to get myself into using one then i was going to buy a better one. Just didnt want to spend a ton of cash on a practice brush


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome Kyle. You're off to an amazing start in the most respected addiction in the Verse. Great choice of kits. I love that Arizona kit. AND what a great deal on the airbrushes. You're gonna find a bunch of helpful people here.
Bruce


----------



## RoseKilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks,

im still reading up on all this airbrush stuff,

Just want to figure which of the 3 brushes is best for each purpose


it has the adjustable nozzel siphon fed

a 0.3 tip gravity fed

and a .2 tip gravity

i hope i got them right


----------

